

Ask HN: How do you handle the information mass HN provides you with? - atomroflbomber

On HN I get very useful hints how to be productive every day. Moreover, I read a lot of highly interesting artlices, with information I want to keep in my mind.<p>How do you handle this overwhelming amount of information (next to just bookmarking it)? How do you get yourself to actually appyly the hints you get? How do you classify which information is actually useful and which is not?<p>Too often I read very interesting articles once, but later I will notice that I could have applied the information I got in certain situations, but did not as the article did not come in my mind in this situation. Do you build up a knowledge base or something like that?<p>Thanks
======
mhlakhani
I bookmark and post the links I like to my website; which allows me to browse
through my reading history every now and then to refresh my memory of what I
had read.

Adding search really helps.

------
lutusp
This comes with experience. As we acquire more life experience, our ability to
separate the wheat from the chaff becomes more refined. For example, when I
was young, I ranked articles about physics and psychology the same. Now I know
the difference.

The above is an obvious example, but it's just meant to show how experience
tunes our filters and makes us more efficient at separating the jewels from
the trash.

------
ASquare
I've repurposed a Trello Board into a knowledge base where I put all the
interesting info Ive found

I also have another Trello board of to-dos This way, whenever I'm doing
something where information on anything in the knowledgebase could apply, I
link the card from the knowledgebase to the card for my to do.

Centralization & Context in one nice little package :).

~~~
atomroflbomber
Do you have something like a daily routine of reviewing what you bookmarked
that day and how much time would you spend on that?

I tried it but spent far too much time on it...

~~~
ASquare
By definition, I read stuff and only links that I think will be useful make it
into Trello Also, because the links are categorized well, it removes the need
to keep going back and reviewing further etc - I only access the info as and
when I need it.

The key is in organization & labeling It's not just a random pasting of links
into the board I use different lists to categorize broad categories of content
& cards as "sub categories" which makes it easier to go back to as and when i
need it.

It helps that I always have Trello open in a browser so its quick and easy to
paste stuff into the board wherever it belongs and move on with my life.

------
yabatopia
I rarely bookmark anything. Useful information goes straight to Evernote or
Instapaper (for longer articles I want to read later that evening). And I tag
every item in Evernote to speed up searching.

------
touristtam
Not all information is relevant to you. Learn to make the difference and you
should fine.

------
juleska
I categorize everything using Evernote :)

